#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-25
<ilea> salut all
<ilea> vreau sa imi cumpar o imprimanta cannon oare kiwi linux o va recunoaste fara a necesita drivere?
<DoruHush> nu știu sigur. mergi pe hp
<[XrCT]Creation> ilea: cauta driverul aici http://www.cups.org/ppd.php
<[XrCT]Creation> eu la hp nu am probleme
<[XrCT]Creation> si nu pun nici un driver
<ilea> multumesc dar voi cauta driverul acum ca am zis ca vreau sa cumpar nu am cumparat inca
<ilea> pana nu vad ce model imi iau
<[XrCT]Creation> sau aici: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<ilea> vreau sa cumpar cannon pixma ca are obtiuni de imprimare foto 
<DoruHush> pe openprinting pune tipul tde imprimainainte de a o cumpara
<ilea> ok voi vedea daca este la modelul pe care il vreau
<DoruHush> si vezi daca este inclus driverul in kernel si cat suporta din functiile imprimantei
<ilea> cum vad daca e inclus in kernel
<ilea> daca ar fi sa iau hp stiu ca ala nu ar fi nici o problema ca are suport
<ilea> dar despre cannon nu stiu
<[XrCT]Creation> "In general, HP and Epson are the most likely to be supported in Linux" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279242
<[XrCT]Creation> lectura placuta
<[XrCT]Creation> :P
<ilea> apropo dintre toate distributiile incercate kiwi linux romanesc al nostru sa dovedit cel mai stabil si mai bun
<ilea> romanii chiar au facut o treaba buna cu acest linux bazat pe ubuntu
<DoruHush> vezi linkul cu openprinting si pune acolo datele. ti se va da un driver. urmeaza lkinkul si citeste ce zice la el
<ilea> ok
<[XrCT]Creation> ilea: da sa stii :)
<[XrCT]Creation> eu v-am lasat seara placuta
<DoruHush> cu bine :)
<ilea> am gasit driverul pentru imprimanta canon pixma ip 2700 
<ilea> defapt e ip 2702 dar e bun si 2700 ca seamana
<ilea> :)
<DoruHush> acum vezi la el daca este inclus in ubuntu (versiunea sub care este kiwiul tău)
<DoruHush> daca da atunci este bine
<DoruHush> daca imprimanta este simpla nu ar trebui sa ai probleme, dar daca are scaner și/sau copiator (fax si alte alea) atunci apar probleme
<ilea> este o imprimanta color simpla cu functie de foto printing
<ilea> deci merge
<ilea> :)
<DoruHush> foto printing nu este ceva extraordinar. ar trebui sa mearga
<ilea> oare va aparea o versiune mai noua si mai frumoasa si buna a distributiei kiwi linux?
<ilea> acum e 10.08
<DoruHush> nu cunosc
<ilea> kiwi linux bazat pe ubuntu 10.04 dezvoltat la noi in tara
<DoruHush> stiu de kiwi. nu stiu cand si daca va mai exista vreo versiune
<ilea> ar fi pacat sa nu existe si sa ramana asa deoarece cand trece perioada de update la 10.04 pe care e bazat atunci kiwi ramane ca o versiune veche de linux si nu mai merg aplicatii si mai stiu eu ce
<DoruHush> hm
<DoruHush> nu este 10.04 este 11.04
<ilea> am incercat o versiune veche de kiwi sa vad si era praf
<ilea> kiwi 10.08 e bazat pe 10.04 
<ilea> 11.04 e ceva diverit
<ilea> diferit*
<ilea> cu tema unity si toate alea
<DoruHush> nu stiu ce sa zic. vom vedea.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-26
<alinrus> alex3f, /join #gsoc-ro :)
<florin1> stie cineva in ce fisier trb sa scriu o comanda ca sa o ruleze odata cu pornirea lui ubuntu? multumesc
<DoruHush> in ce fisier vrei tu. daca aplicatia are un fisier de acest gen, citeste documentatia aplicatiei. daca nu atunci
<DoruHush> creezi tu un fisier. scri comanda in el, il faci executabil si
<DoruHush> Sistem->Prefeinte->Aplicatii pornite dupa autentificare selectezi fisierul. sau direct aplicatia ta
<florin1> comanda e acer modprobe-wmi ptr placa de retea :0 muultumesc ptr suport
<DoruHush> No manual entry for acer
<florin1> aa
<florin1> nu e asa
<florin1> e
<florin1> modprobe acer-wmi
<florin1> mereu incurc
<florin1> (08:08:41 PM) florin1: modprobe acer-wmi
<florin1> (08:08:46 PM) florin1: mereu incurc
<DoruHush> dar de ce trebuie sa rulezi de fiecare data modprobe?
<florin1> ca sa-mi porneasca placa de retea
<DoruHush> asta fiind a doua placa?
<florin1> e wireless
<DoruHush> si n-o recunoaste de la inceput sau recunoaste alta?
<florin1> imi recunoaste doar aia eth
<DoruHush> in /etc/modules se pot introduce modulele care trebuie incarcate in kernel la boot
<DoruHush> se editeaza ca root. obligatoriu backup la fisier inainte de editare in caz ca ai memoria scurta
<florin1> ok :)
<florin1> am facut cu system bla bla startup programs sa ruleze  fisierul cu comanda:)
<DoruHush> daca iti recunoaste alta placa wireless posibil sa trebuiasca sa blacklist pe aia care nu trebuie sa o incarce
<DoruHush> straniu ca nu o recunoaste din prima
<DoruHush> inainte de a face ceva in fisier. atunci cand zici ca nu o recunoiaste, ruleaza lspci (sau lsusb functie de tipul de conexiune)
<florin1> dar am doar 2 placi eth si asta wireless
<DoruHush> ruleaza lspci inainte de modprobe si inainte de a edita fisierul, ca sa fi sigur ca nu o recunoaste
<florin1> http://pastie.org/1836048
<DoruHush> si rezultatul la
<DoruHush> dmesg | grep -i iwl
<DoruHush> ?
<florin1> [   13.686452] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
<florin1> [   13.686455] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation
<florin1> [   13.686532] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<florin1> [   13.686546] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<florin1> [   13.756446] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels
<florin1> [   13.756450] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
<florin1> [   13.756599] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X
<florin1> [   13.920302] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'
<florin1> [  348.055984] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
<florin1> [  348.135716] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
<florin1> [  348.209155] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio
<florin1> [  348.209236] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc
<florin1> http://pastie.org/1836091
<DoruHush> acesta este rezultaul dupa ce ai rulat modprobe
<florin1> da
<florin1> trb inainte`?
<DoruHush> uite ceva pe ubuntu forums (este pentru hardy, deci doar citesti si vezi de ce si unde se pun comenzi)
<DoruHush> evident trebuie sa rulezi dmesg inainte ca sa vezi daca este rfecunoscuta sau nu
<DoruHush> ca sa sti cum actionezi
<DoruHush> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<florin1> am bagat la fovite, o sa ma uit, ms mult, mai revin zilele urmatoare:)
<florin1> o seara faină bft:)
<badserii> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-27
<ilea> am o intrebare
<ilea> am instalat la un prieten ubuntu si a aparut sa instalez placa video nvidia
<ilea> am instalat-o 
<ilea> dar tot nu merge sa activez obtiunea extra sa pot avea efecte pe ecran si deastea
<ilea> sta doar la none 
<ilea> ce sa fac?
<Johane> ss
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-28
<daniyl> sal ba da nu se mai lanseaza ubuntu 11.04
<daniyl> cat ne lasa astia sa fierbem
<Cracknel> Daca vrea careva 11.04 de pe server din Romania, doar asta-i sincronizat: http://mirrors.adnettelecom.ro/ubuntu-releases/natty/
<Ongika> Ola bruederz
<Guest67420> salut
<costi> in sf un ubuntu mai dragut
<rokyronnie> hello
<DoruHush> salut
<rokyronnie> o problemuta la 11.04, imi da out of range monitoru cand ar trebui sa incarce grub-ul, vreo idee ? :D
<DoruHush> alege alta rezolutie
<rokyronnie> pentru grub? si cum fac asta?
<rokyronnie> ma scuzati, cochetez cu el de vreo 3-4 ani, dar abea in ultima vreme am trecut mai serios la linux
<DoruHush> ai instalat sistemul? merge in liveCD?
<rokyronnie> dada, e instalat
<rokyronnie> de pe el va scriu acum
<DoruHush> ai instalat imagini pentru grub?
<rokyronnie> hm, eu nu am facut nimic in afara de ce si-a instalat el, decat cateva soft-uri ( pidgin, vlc, etc ) 
<rokyronnie> si am mutat butoanele de la fereastra inapoi in dreapta :))
<DoruHush> si esti pe clasic sau pe unity ca desktop?
<rokyronnie> unity
<DoruHush> n-am testat decat in masina virtuala pana acum. nu pot sa imi dau seama despre ce anume te lovesti tu. caută aici:
<DoruHush> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Boot,%20installation%20and%20post-install
<DoruHush> si vezi daca la buguri apare si al tau ca descriere
<DoruHush> cum treci de grub ca sa intri in desktop?
<rokyronnie> pe ghicite, adica enter
<rokyronnie> ca precis e primu
<DoruHush> dupa instalarea sistemului ai fost nevoit sa instalezi driverul pentru placa video?
<rokyronnie> da
<DoruHush> nvidia?
<rokyronnie> da
<DoruHush> spune-i sa nu afiseze logoul la boot
<rokyronnie> si anume unde modfic ? :)
<DoruHush> ori din nvidia xserver settings ori din /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DoruHush> prima este aplicatie
<DoruHush> sectiunea "Device" trebuie sa fie ca asta
<DoruHush> http://pastebin.com/A3eDZkQm
<DoruHush> te intereseaza doar linia cu nologo
<DoruHush> inainte de modificari fa backup la fisierul poe care vrei sa il modici
<DoruHush> pe*
<rokyronnie> scuze, fusei sa mananc, modific acu'
<DoruHush> verifica intai daca este asa ca in link
<rokyronnie> nu am linia cu driver
<rokyronnie> in rest e la fel
<DoruHush> o ai pe aia cu NoLogo?
<rokyronnie> da
<DoruHush> hm
<DoruHush> deschide fisierul /etc/default/grub
<DoruHush> si cauta linia
<DoruHush> GRUB_GFXMODE=
<rokyronnie> da
<DoruHush> si posteaza
<rokyronnie> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<DoruHush> linia trebuie sa contina rezolutii suportate de monitorul tau
<DoruHush> a mea contine
<DoruHush> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768x32,640x480
<DoruHush> 640x480 ar trebui sa fie suficient
<rokyronnie> oh bun, deci atunci eu pun 1680x1050x32
<DoruHush> huh? de ce?
<rokyronnie> poi asta e rezolutia monitorului
<DoruHush> backup la fisier inainte de modificare
<DoruHush> citeste help la nvidia settings, trebuie rulat ca root la configurarea rezolutiei
<DoruHush> rezolutia aia mare in fisierul grub este inportanta doar daca folosesti imagine de fundal pentru meniul grub
<rokyronnie> am incercat sa schimb rezolutia, dar la fel. tind sa cred ca problema e din alta parte, pentru ca mesajul e cam asa : "Out of range" si dedesupt "93.0kHz/59Hz"
<DoruHush> dar ai reusit sa modifici fisierul grub?
<rokyronnie> da
<DoruHush> vezi ca pe forum sunt cateva posturi mai vechi (pentru grub2) cum sa faci sa lucrezi cu driverul de placa video la boot si nu cu plymouth
<DoruHush> cauta dupa grub2
<rokyronnie> o intrebare micuta, vreau sa bifez "allow executing file as program" la un fisier dar se debifeaza singur automat, oare de ce?
<DoruHush> nu stiu. poate nu ai drepturi asupra lui
<rokyronnie> si cear trebui sa fac ca sa am?
<DoruHush> sa il faci al tau
<DoruHush> vezi la proprietati al cui este
<rokyronnie> al meu
<rokyronnie> lucian - Lucian
<rokyronnie> e corect
<rokyronnie> da orice as incerca sa schimb se pune inapoi
<DoruHush> il ai si deschis in vreun editor de text sau alt program?
<rokyronnie> nu
<DoruHush> simultan?
<rokyronnie> nu, eun executabil de la un joc pe care as vrea sal rulez cu wine
<DoruHush> nu este normal
<rokyronnie> hm si oare ce as putea sa fac?
<DoruHush> vezi sa nu fie pe CD. pune-l pe hard
<rokyronnie> 100% e pe hard
<DoruHush> sa fie intr-un dosar in care ai drepturi de scriere, sa fie fisierul tau
<DoruHush> altceva nu trebuie
<rokyronnie> e pe celalalt hard inttr-o partitie NTFS..
<DoruHush> inseamna ca in dosarul respectiv nu ai drepturi de scriere
<rokyronnie> hm
<arcus> rokyronnie: Incearca ca root.
<rokyronnie> din nou intrebare de noob :D, asta cum fac?
<DoruHush> Alt+F2
<DoruHush> gksu nautilus
<DoruHush> navigheaza unde vrei si fa dosarul al tau cu implkicatii pentru fisierele continute
<DoruHush> fa fisierul executabil
<arcus> chmod +x filename
<rokyronnie> am deschis cu nautilus, am dat la proprietati pe folder, si de exemplu la File access daca vreau sa schimb din "----" in read and write imi trece singur inapoi :|
<DoruHush> da, dar a fost luat in considerare nu te alarma
<rokyronnie> a fi sau a nu fi, da eu execute tot nu pot bifa :|
<rokyronnie> degeabai dau allow executing ca se debifeaza automat
<DoruHush> folderul este al tau cu read/write dar fisierele continute nu
<rokyronnie> am apasat si pe "Apply permissions to enclosed files"
<DoruHush> ai o casuta de bifat sa aplici proprietati;le si la fisierele continute
<DoruHush> ok
<DoruHush> verifica proprietatile di nou si vezi daca sunt cele fixate de tine
<DoruHush> daca da trci la fisier
<DoruHush> nu inchide fereastra aia de nautilus root
<DoruHush> vezi daca fisierul este al tau
<rokyronnie> proprietatile pe folder sunt la fel, adica cu "---" in loc de read and write, iar pe fisieru ala tot nu pot modifica nimica
<DoruHush> daca da, atunci poti sa il faci executabil
<rokyronnie> din pacate tot nu pot :(
<DoruHush> tu incerci asta din nautilus ca root?
<DoruHush> sau ai dechis alta fereastra nautilus
<rokyronnie> nu am deschis alta
<rokyronnie> inca o data, am inchis tot, alt+f2 si gksu nautilus, right?
<DoruHush> dap
<DoruHush> te duci la fisierul in cauza
<DoruHush> click dreapta pe el
<rokyronnie> bun s-a deschis o fereastra, ma deplasez acolo
<DoruHush> propritati
<DoruHush> si acolo vezi daca este al tau
<DoruHush> daca nu, il faci al tau
<DoruHush> abia dupa aceea bifezi sa fie executabil
<rokyronnie> poi e al meu
<rokyronnie> dar tot nu mergte sa bifez
<DoruHush> este al tau de data trecuta cand aveai alt sistem
<rokyronnie> si orice as schimba la owner, revine inapoi pe lucian - Lucian
<DoruHush> ai inchis corect windowsul acolo? sau l-ai lasat suspendat sau cu alta optiune?
<rokyronnie> asta numi amintesc :D
<rokyronnie> dar iam dat restart daca bine-mi aduc aminte
<DoruHush> copiaza executabilul pe o partie in linux si executa-l de aici
<rokyronnie> oke :)
<rokyronnie> da, asa merge
<rokyronnie> probabil nu am inchis corect windows-ul, o sa intru pe el cand o sa pot vedea si eu ceva in Grub :))
<DoruHush> cand te mai duci in windows ai grija sa il inchizi fara optiuni speciale
<rokyronnie> bun, oricum..... chiar azi in ziua lansarii 11.04 ma lasat cu ochii-n soare, asa ca, salutare :D
<DoruHush> lol :)
<rokyronnie> ca el nu mai gaseste nustiu ce fisier, l-am "reparat" de vreo 3 ori pana acum
<rokyronnie> deja mi s-a acrit
<DoruHush> ia-o usor, si interfata este diferita si modul de lucru
<rokyronnie> rmaresc ubuntu inca de la versiunea 7 :P
<rokyronnie> dar nu am fost nici o data foarte concentrat pe el
<rokyronnie> urmaresc*
<DoruHush> care este versiunea 7?
<rokyronnie> ma rog, 7 cu ghilimelele de rigoare, 7.10 cred ca era cand am inceput eu sa urmaresc ubuntu
<rokyronnie> era chiar in preajma lansarii, dupa ce incepuse scoala prin octombrie
<DoruHush> ar trebui sa le cam stii ca esti "vechi"
<rokyronnie> sunt "vechi" dar... din diverse motive ( multe din ele rezolvate in noile versiuni ) nu l-am putut tine, si nu prea am avut nici timpu necesar
<DoruHush> glumesc si eu
<rokyronnie> acuma am putin pana incepe sesiunea, ma mai distrez :D
<rokyronnie> bun, inca ceva.In vindoz utilizam Speedfan ca sa-mi reduc cooleru de pe procesor la 50%, vreun soft de genu in linux ? ;;) pe cat posibil cu interfata grafica
<rokyronnie> am mai sapat si eu, am gasit doar fara interfata grafica si mi-am prins urechile rau de tot
<DoruHush> nu m-am interesat despre asa ceva ca al meu e antic si nu suporta 
<DoruHush> doar simpla afisare sunt mai multe
<rokyronnie> nici al meu nui prea nou si face o galagie infernala
<rokyronnie> hm, oare se poate reveni la vechea interfata ? :))
<rokyronnie> am impresia ca asta cam papa resurse
<DoruHush> e pe undeva pe aici http://www.webupd8.org/
<rokyronnie> back to ubuntu classic :))
<stas> pentru curiosi http://i.imgur.com/pVT4h.png :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-29
<locodir-user> Ubuntu(live) nu incarca unity, doar gnome. Am dat logout si am incercat celelalte "sesiuni"(Ubuntu, Ubuntu classic etc.), dar numai gnome functioneaza. De ce nu porneste Unity?
<SoulRaven> cineva pe aici?
<ubuntu-visitor5> Salut
<mihai03> Am descarcat Ubuntu 11.04 pe un USB. Cand deschid versiunea 'live' nu porneste Unity, ci numai Gnome. De ce nu functioneaza Unity?
<boia_marius> sunt incepator si as dori sa stiu dc cand schimb piesa imi cade bassu la subvofer la 5.1
<daniyl> sal ma cum se numeste bara aia de jos din ubuntu 
<daniyl> aia unde iti arata programele ce sunt deschise
<rokyronnie> e cineva?
<stas> rokyronnie: intreaba sau pleaca 
<rokyronnie> o alternativa pentru speedfan ar fi ?
<stas> google?
<costi> salut
<costi> am vazut ca multa lume critica 11.04
<costi> dar mie unul imi place
<rokyronnie> da, asa este
<rokyronnie> si mie
<costi> mai ales ca este si gratis
<costi> poate 11.10 va avea gnome 3
<rokyronnie> daca vrei gnome 3, il poti incerca si acum
<costi> am vazut doar pe open suse
<costi> sau fedora
<costi> eu cred ca au ales unity ca poate gnome 3 o fi prea imatur
<rokyronnie> sincer nustiu, eu deja am trecut la ubuntu classic
<rokyronnie> nu ma pot obisnui cu unity
<costi> eu nu prea vad diferente intre gonome 3 si unity
<rokyronnie> aici ai dreptate, cel putin la o prima vedere par foarte asemanatoare
<costi> te am lasat mai vb
<costi> o seara faina la toti
<costi> bye-bye
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-30
<SoulRaven> salut
<SoulRaven> ati folosit xtables pana acum?
<rokyronnie> Salutare
<rokyronnie> mari probleme cu un HDD, putin ajutor ? :(
<alinrus1> http://demotivare.com/posters/78/la-prezentarea-internet-explorer-9.html
<DoruHush> hehe :) uite ce am găsit
<DoruHush> http://demotivare.com/posters/68/un-fotograf-bun.html
<alinrus1> =))
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-01
<nkn> merge forumul ubuntu.ro ? la mine nu se conecteaza
<alinrus> cand nu-l vezi pe libertiny pe canal inseamna ca ii jos serverul
<nkn> ok, mersi
<s3xs1> salutare! folosesc ubuntu pe virtualbox, win7 host, si vreau sa instalez rtai-lab, dar nu reusesc. ma poate indruma cineva, pas cu pas? am incercat sa folosesc rtai ubuntu gutsy, dar imi da cateva erori, inca de la inceput.
<s3xs1> guest: ubuntu 11.04
<alinrus1> puternica miscarea proletara si pe aici :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-24
<alinrus> alex3f: anu asta nu ai incercat la gsoc?
<alex3f> alinrus, anul ăsta nu
<alex3f> i-am lăsat pe cei mai tineri :))
<alex3f> tu?
<alinrus> am zis ca ar trebui sa mai las si eu pe altii
<alinrus> da nu anul asta
<alinrus> anul asta is la wiselib :P
<alex3f> ?
<alex3f> bravo
<alex3f> =))
<alex3f> oo algorithms
<alex3f> gg
<alinrus> nu cred ca o sa am prea mult de lucru la algorithms, eu am de lucru mai mult cu openwrt, android, ios, zeroconf
<alinrus> si arduino
<alex3f> https://www.facebook.com/events/267772973307531/290858997665595/
<alex3f> arduino mai trăiește?
<alinrus> traieste bine printre hobyisti
<alex3f> e bine atunci
<alinrus> am vazut poze de la voi pe g+ :P
<alinrus> si multe mail-uri pe unele liste de la studenti prin upb
<alinrus> la cluj nu cred ca suntem mai mult de 3 anu astra
<alex3f> anul trecut am fost pe locul 2
<alex3f> dar anul ăsta nu șitu câți au fost acceptați
<alinrus> poate la prezentare anu viitor ii invatati cum sa dea si mail-uri :)
<alinrus> unii erau ca indienii
<alex3f> :))
<alinrus> https://plus.google.com/108556099294455425385/posts/41tuX2B15M3
<alex3f> are dreptate :(
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-25
<SoulRaven> cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-26
<Dragos29> sal
<Dragos29> este cineva
<Dragos29> baieti 
<DTS> salutare
<alinrus> ls
<alinrus> wrong window :)
<DTS> nb vi vp pp,am plecat!
<ubuntu-visitor3> sal
<ubuntu-visitor3> este cineva???
<kmeleonwap> salutare
<kmeleonwap> ma puteti ajuta cu ceva?
<kmeleonwap> vreau sa folosesc programul rosetta stone pe ubuntu prin wine
<kmeleonwap> e un program de invatat limbi straine
<kmeleonwap> insa problema intampinata e ca nu imi detecteaza programul microfonul :D
<kmeleonwap> se poate face ceva?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-27
<DTS> salutare
<mint__> este cineva pe aici_
<mint__> ?
<DTS> buna seara!
<status> sal all
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-28
<DTS> buna dimineata!
<totimkopf> hello :)
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-29
<crismblog> `neata
<xuserx> salut
<razvan986> baaa
<razvan986> cineva aici?
<razvan986> :))
<calvarr> ?
<romica_> sal
<romica_> sal
<romica_> stiti despre un Install Fest pentru Ubuntu 12:04 in Bucuresti?
<crismblog> `seara
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-22
<mihail-moldova> salutare
<mihail-moldova> ;)
<pensacola_> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-23
<ubuntu-visitor6> Salutare!Vreau sa fac cursul linux si nu sunt decis la ce Academie din Bucuresti sa ma inscriu.Cine poate sa ma ajute?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-25
<locodir-user> cineva pe aici?
<crismblog> Câteva sfaturi după ce instalezi Ubuntu 13.04 http://ata.ec/4u
<locodir-user> prea multe ppa-uri fratilor
<locodir-user> plus ca...CCSM-ul ala nu prea e recomandat
<crismblog> este opțional pentru instalare
<locodir-user> de obicei, adaug ppa-uri cand nu am de ales...
<locodir-user> de exemplu, caffeine nu este in USC...
<crismblog> eu le adaug când vreau un program care nu este în depozit sau când vreau o versiune mai nouă care nu este în depozit la ubuntu
<locodir-user> este este un program foarte folositor
<locodir-user> si eu la fel, eu am 12.04 si am adaugat ppa pentru smplayer, vlc, wine, 
<crismblog> eu am 13.04 beta 2
<crismblog> și nu am adăugat multe ppa pentru că nu prea stau pe el
<locodir-user> la multimedia este folositor fiindca apar versiuni noi ale codecurilor
<locodir-user> eu numai pe ubuntu stau....dar cred ca raman la LTS, sunt mult mai bune
<crismblog> eu sunt cu xubuntu și calculate
<locodir-user> xubuntu am auzit ca e bun, eu am avut doar fedora cu xfce
<locodir-user> cate FPS scoti la stellarium? il ai instalat?
<crismblog> eu numai xfce folosesc, ubuntu este in teste să văd dacă mă pot obișnui cu unity și mai am lmde cu mate tot în teste
<locodir-user> unity si gnome-shell sunt cele mai bune DE din lumea IT.
<locodir-user> moderne, intuitive....
<crismblog> nu prea cred, din ce am testat eu xfce și lxde sunt cele mai stabile
<crismblog> moderne da, sunt, dar nu stabile
<locodir-user> eu nu am avut nici o problema cu unity
<ocsi-bm> exista vreo posibilitate de a da minimize to tray la xchat in ubuntu 13.04???
<crismblog> cu unity nici eu nu am avut treabă, dar am avut treabă cu ubuntu - tot ce ține de el, pănă la versiune 13.04 beta 2 care este mai stabilă ca 12.10
<crismblog> ocsi-bm eu nu am avut probleme cu minimize-area
<locodir-user> ati avut probleme cu 12.04?
<locodir-user> vad ca se concentreaza mai mult pe LTS-uri fiindca au scurtat suportul pentru celelalte
<locodir-user> 13.04 are doar 9 luni
<crismblog> cu 12.04 am avut ce problem, dar puține
<ocsi-bm> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/raring-retires-system-tray-whitelist
<crismblog> cum am scris mai sus eu am folosit xubuntu
<crismblog> și din ianuaria am folosit numai calculate și sabayon, de câteva zile am trecut la xubuntu și ubuntu 13.04
<ocsi-bm> daca inchid xchat(close to tray) nu mai pot porni acea sesiune
<crismblog> ciudat eu chiar nu am avut probleme cu 13.04
<locodir-user> am vrut sa incerc asta vara sabayon pe masina mea si nici nu a pornit! 
<crismblog> Sabayon nu este pentru calculatoare mai "vechi"
<locodir-user> voi cum faceti fratilor sa-i determinati pe altii sa foloseasca ubuntu?
<crismblog> eu nu fac nici cum, prieteni și colegi știu că folosesc linux și nu îi interesează
<crismblog> pe ceilalți încerc că îi conving prin junralul/blog-ul meu și prin fundația ceata
<rich1974> i-am distrus windowsul si tit eu ma venit cu solutia salvatoare: ubuntu
<rich1974> si de vreo 3 luni tipa foloseste ubunu
<rich1974> bine, nu stie nimic despre calculatoare
<rich1974> merge 12.04 cu unity 2D de rupe
<rich1974> ca 3d nu duce calculatorul....e din 2007 
<rich1974> noapte buna va spun...va pup pe portofele!
<Cracknel> ocsi-bm: pentru xchat in "tray" ai pachetul xchat-indicator
<ocsi-bm> e instalat
<Cracknel> porneste xchat din meniul cu pliculet daca face probleme
<Cracknel> asa il gestioneaza sigur numai de acolo
<ocsi-bm> asa fac, si daca dau a doua oara clic, in loc sa faca minimizare se deschide o noua sesiune
<ocsi-bm> practic nu exista sistem tray pentru xchat in 13.04
<Cracknel> "xchat-indicator" tocmai asta trebuie sa faca
<Cracknel> sa integreze cu meniul pentru mesagerie
<Cracknel> sa nu ai 100 de icon-uri imprastiate
<Cracknel> sa fie puse pe categorii
<ocsi-bm> este acolo doar ca nu are rol de systray
<fdd> well, erau aplicații de-astea șmechere precum stalonetray(1), sau alltray(1).
<fdd> una din ele era mai nașpa - acum cinci ani, sau pe-acolo - dar nu mai știu motivul. probabil că în ziua de azi situația s-a mai schimbat.
<Guest79335> Anyone / Cineva ?
<cristina> salutare
<cristina> careva online
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-26
<rich1974> buna dimineata fratilor
<cristina> salutare
<cristina> doar ce am instalat lubuntu
<cristina> ceva aplicatii recomandate
<cristina> cum ar fi
<cristina> messenger pe care sa mearga webcamul
<cristina> un player pt muzica calumea
<cristina> program de filme vlc`ul dar si altele
<cristina> tin sa precizez calculatorul este destul de vechi si incet
<Sharky_> salutare
<Sharky_> pentru messenger e ok pidgin -ul, dar nu stiu daca merge webcam-ul
<Sharky_> pentru filme vlc sau smplayer
<cristina> careva onliene?
<cristina> hello
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-27
<ocsi__bm> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-28
<cristina> cineva on?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-04-25
<Sayona> bună
#ubuntu-ro 2016-04-29
 * gcosmin salut
#ubuntu-ro 2017-04-24
<Lupus> Salut!
<black-wolf008> Salutare
<black-wolf008> Salutare
<black-wolf008> Nimeni?
<black-wolf008> Hai mă!
<black-wolf008> Hello?
<black-wolf008> :-)
#ubuntu-ro 2017-04-25
<SkyWay> ce s-a întâmplat cu forum-ul ?
#ubuntu-ro 2020-04-20
<claudiu[e]> Buna seara!
